# Drucker funktioniert nicht mehr nach CUPS Update

## TheSmallOne

Hi,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem neuesten Cups-Update und wollte mal fragen, ob jemand anders das so nachvollziehen kann, oder ob ich mich einfach zu blöd anstelle.

Also mein Drucker ist ein Lexmark E250dn Drucker, der übers Netzwerk (mit fester IP-Adresse) angeschlossen ist.

Unter cups-1.5.2-r4 funktioniert der Drucker einwandfrei. Wenn ich mir jedoch das Update auf cups-1.6.2-r5 kompiliere, tut sich gar nichts mehr.

Es kommt auch keinerlei Fehlermeldung oder so. Das Webinterface von Cups meldet mir, dass der Druckauftrag erfolgreich abgeschlossen wurde, aber von Seiten des Druckers tut sich nichts.

Das gleiche Verhalten kann ich so bei zwei verschiedenen Rechnern nachvollziehen (einer ist x86 und einer amd64).

Das Paket gibt mir beim Installieren lediglich eine Meldung aus, dass in der neuen Version das automatische Hinzufügen von Netzwerkdruckern nur mit zusätzlichem daemon möglich ist, aber damit hat meine Situation ja nichts zu tun, da der Drucker ja fest eingerichtet ist.

Hat jemand ein vergleichbares Problem oder bin ich ein Einzelfall?

Irgendwelche Ideen, wo ich nach dem Problem suchen kann?

----------

## arfe

Über diese Änderung gab es in "eselect news" einen Hinweis.

 *Quote:*   

> 2013-06-30-cups16
> 
>   Title                     Printer browsing in net-print/cups-1.6
> 
>   Author                    Andreas K. Huettel <dilfridge@gentoo.org>
> ...

 

----------

## TheSmallOne

Das ist die Meldung, die ich auch gelesen habe. Wie gesagt hat die mit meiner Situation doch nichts zu tun.

Meinen Drucker finde ich ja nicht durch Browsing, sondern dadurch, dass er fest im Cups eingerichtet ist.

----------

## arfe

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Das ist die Meldung, die ich auch gelesen habe. Wie gesagt hat die mit meiner Situation doch nichts zu tun.
> 
> Meinen Drucker finde ich ja nicht durch Browsing, sondern dadurch, dass er fest im Cups eingerichtet ist.

 

Dann hast Du die Meldung nicht richtig verstanden, wenn Du einen Netzwerk-Drucker hast, dann betrifft es Dich!

----------

## firefly

 *arfe wrote:*   

>  *TheSmallOne wrote:*   Das ist die Meldung, die ich auch gelesen habe. Wie gesagt hat die mit meiner Situation doch nichts zu tun.
> 
> Meinen Drucker finde ich ja nicht durch Browsing, sondern dadurch, dass er fest im Cups eingerichtet ist. 
> 
> Dann hast Du die Meldung nicht richtig verstanden, wenn Du einen Netzwerk-Drucker hast, dann betrifft es Dich!

 

Eher du nicht. Das browsing ist nur dafür da einen noch nicht in cups konfigurierten Drucker im Netzwerk zu finden.

Ich habe auch einen Netzwerkdrucker und das Drucken funktioniert auch mit cups 1.6.

 *Quote:*   

> 2013-06-30-cups16
> 
> Title Printer browsing in net-print/cups-1.6
> 
> Author Andreas K. Huettel <dilfridge@gentoo.org>
> ...

 

----------

## toralf

Gelegentlich kann wireshark bei solchen Problem helfen. Aber da cups "erfolgreich" meldet, könnte jedoch auch irgendwas im Druckerdatenstrom selbst falsch sein. Ich erinnere mich, daß in grauer Vorzeit, also zur Zeiten der Nadeldrucker (sic ! - für die Kleinen unter uns, die hießen wirklich so), ganz zum Schluß des Druckjobs noch etwas in der Art "EOF" erwartet wurde - evtl. liegt hier ein ähnlich gelagertes Problem vor ?

----------

## TheSmallOne

Naja, ich hatte gehofft bevor ich den Wireshark auspacken muss, kann mir jemand einen „einfacheren” Tipp geben.

Aber dann werde ich mich wohl in den nächsten Tagen mal mit dem Wireshark hinsetzen.

----------

## TheSmallOne

Hi,

ich hatte jetzt endlich mal die Zeit mich mit dem Wireshark hinzusetzen und jeweils die Konversation mit dem alten und dem neuen CUPS mitzuschneiden.

Aber jetzt muss ich ehrlich zugeben: Ich weiß nicht so recht, wie ich das analysieren soll. Ich habe eigentlich so gut wie keine Ahnung von IPP.

Das einzige, was mir absolut klar ersichtlich ist: Das neue CUPS (1.6.2-r5) sendet das Dokument überhaupt nicht an den Drucker. Das kann ich allein anhand der Größe der versendeten Pakete erkennen. Aber ebenso ist ersichtlich, DASS zwischen dem Rechner und dem Drucker eine Kommunikation stattfindet. CUPS fragt vom Drucker einige Optionen ab und bekommt auch Antworten.

Ich habe irgendwie keine wirkliche Ahnung, wie ich jetzt weiter vorgehen soll.

----------

